# stomach problems



## Canute2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all - new to this site and looking for advice please?

We have a female Vizsla, almost 7mths old who has been on RAW food from about 4mths, took to it like a duck to water and never had any problems.
Over the last 2 weeks she has developed problems with diarrhoea - well every toilet is different to be honest, we never know what we are going to get, may start out normal & then end up watery or just be a few squirts around the garden with her still squatting like she seems to want to go more!
Tried the usual, starving for 24 hrs & slowly introducing small amount of meat with rice, cut out all the veg for now, but so hard to tell because like I said every time is different.
Went to the vet after the first week, got some immodium tablets plus 4 days antibiotics and some paste to line her gut, none of which seems to have helped.
Having read several forums it appears this is a common thing in this breed?
The vet didn't seem to think she had a bug, was happy with her weight etc and also happy for us to continue with her RAW meat & veg but introduce slowly mixing with rice which we've done.
Any help or advice gratefully received.
Many thanks
DD


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

*Disclosure: I am not a big supporter of raw diets* They're domesticated, after all.

If your vet tested for the usual suspects and found nothing, then maybe it's time to try some traditional, scientifically formulated kibble? Chronic diarrhea isn't a good thing, and especially in the heat, can lead to dehydration very quickly.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I am a big fan of properly-formulated raw diets. That being said, not all dogs are the same.

What are you using? It's quite possible that she has an allergy; one common culprit is poultry which many people tend to use. 

Hope she is feeling better soon!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

RAW is rather controversial. The reason I'm saying this is because traditionally these dogs were not fed raw in the past. 
I have supplemented with raw chunks of meat, though... We feed premium quality kibble without any problems. 
Most home made raw diets lack in some way or another. 

Have you tried plain, boiled rice with plain boiled chicken for a while?
Pumpkin helps, settle things as well. 

Also, you could take a stool sample to your vet for analysis, to rule out parasites or some other reason the stomach or intestines are irritated.


----------



## Canute2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

thanks for the replies and advice so far -

she doesn't have chronic diarrhoea, it is off & on, in fact the last 2 stools she has done have been fairly normal, that's what is so confusing? She is well hydrated and drinks loads also.

We've tried plain rice with chicken breast although I didn't boil it, just grilled it, would this make a big difference?
Not so sure I can get pumpkin at this time of year but I've heard sweet potato is also good?

We currently feed her blocks of frozen minced chicken & beef, along with diced veggies/fruit which she was moved gradually on to from about 4 mths of age and its only recently that the problems started. Maybe it is the chicken?

The vet didn't seem to have a problem with the food & said there was no need to change it just give little bits instead with the rice & veg.

I guess I'll just have to keep an eye on it for another day or so & get a sample for the vets if it continues.

Thanks again


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, there's a difference btwn boiling and grilling when you're not used to cooked food! Think about it, boiling gently and evenly cooks the food, grilling requires a hotter fire to produce the uneven heating and cooking..that's what we humans like about it, it tastes differently b/c it's unevenly cooked, burned in some places, tender in others. Easy for our digestive tracts to digest, not so easy for a creature never having eaten cooked food. 

Again, my bias here comes thru, i'm not sure why you're feeding her raw food..or a diet of exclusively human food, ftm, when there are scientifically formulated foods out there specifically designed for their unique needs. Her symptoms are telling you that the raw food you're putting into her isn't agreeing with her, and although you can try boiling the food, if that doesnt help her, then you should be open to a more traditional method of feeding her. 

That said, if you're insistent on people food, you want to cook it as simply as possible, so it's easiest to adjust to and digest, which means boiling it.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I see she is eating fruit... have you checked the list of fruits that don't agree with dogs or are toxic, like grapes ,onions, tomatoes, avocados, raisins, raw potatoes, etc.
just a thought...


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I also feed a RAW diet with fruit and vegetables. I moved over to RAW because I couldn't find a kibble where my dog didn't have loose bowls.

What I have learnt over the past 18 months is that a lot of dogs are allergic to grain - which includes rice. As somebody else mention chicken is a food with one of the highest allergens, which can often cause loose bowls. Turkey and Duck have the lowest allergens. 

So if your puppy doesn't have an infection you could try changing the meats you use - process of elimination.

One important thing to remember is that your dog can not be allergic to something that he has never had. It takes time to become allergic to something.


----------



## Canute2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone that replied - happy to report that Amber seems back to normal now ;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Matters little must be clean earned balanced foods groups

Processed is junk marketing means $$ not values they need 

After the mix of great foods

you add (Probiotics complex 1 and Pre)

then (Super Digestive Enzymes) breaks down fats, carb's and proteins 

with 25 mg aloe vera

zero gas or stool problems for life and 3 of my pointers earned year 18, 16 and 15 working until there very last year

or at least trying.

How about you? ;D



I also add some trace minerals to there waters

and with 1 hour earned Salmon omega 3 matters so much , Veggies, fruits, elk,  8) moose, buffalo and Yes 1 Kibble makes and earns the Mix

Make it a great day for 1

No Risks no rewards


----------

